# Amplificador lineal amp50 tugicom, ajustar potencia



## frank81 (Nov 28, 2011)

Buena noche, quisiera que me ayudaran, poseo este amplificador conectadora al tx190.

lo que necesito saber es como controlar la salida rf, es decir poder configurar la salida en 50, 55, 60 o 80 wats.

para amplicar lo que deseo les dejo el link del amp50, la placa que usa es la plt80ds
http://www.tugicom.com/files/plt80ds.pdf



me podrian ayudar, no  puedo controlar la salida


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 23, 2012)

Podrias colocarle una fuente regulada y variable en la linea de alimentacion del amplificador solamente.......porque desde el exciter le veo pocas probabilidades de que vaya a funcionar bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2012)

En el archivo .PDF parece decir como ajustar la potencia, pero no se llega a ver, ¿ Tienes acceso a una mejor imagen ?


----------



## frank81 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gracias, por responder por un momento eso pense, solo faltaba que alguien que supiera mas que yo me lo confirmara, alguna ya fabricada que me recomiendes.
otra duda, como puedo ver la salida rf, podrias examinar el diagrama y me dices donde hago las conexiones, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2012)

frank81 dijo:


> Gracias, por responder por un momento eso pense, solo faltaba que alguien que supiera mas que yo me lo confirmara, alguna ya fabricada que me recomiendes.
> otra duda, como puedo ver la salida rf, podrias examinar el diagrama y me dices donde hago las conexiones, gracias.



En el Foro hay circuitos *medidores de ROE*, te sirven para medir la potencia y ajustar la antena.


*Edit:*

Este en particular esta bien documentado
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/buscando-buen-medidor-roe-41268/#post624937


----------



## frank81 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el archivo .PDF parece decir como ajustar la potencia, pero no se llega a ver, ¿ Tienes acceso a una mejor imagen ?



http://www.tugicom.com/Products/manuals/AMP300W manual 08.pdf

aqui hay otra imagen, en tugicom la pagina oficial.

se supone que este excitador tx190 lo usa tugicom para sus excitadores de hasta 10kw, y en sus modelos modifican en pantalla el nivel de salida y miden el rf, pero al parecer. usa otro LCD con tres botones mas grande que la compañia no me vende.

lo que necesito como indique es controlar la salida rf (25, 50, etc).
y ver por supuesto la salida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2012)

La placa, ¿ La compraste ?, o ¿ La clonaste ?

Caso 1: ¿ No tienes el manual de puesta en marcha de la misma ?

¿ Que tipo de ajuste de potencias quieres hacer ?
¿ Tienes experiencia en RF ?


----------



## frank81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La placa, ¿ La compraste ?, o ¿ La clonaste ?
> 
> Caso 1: ¿ No tienes el manual de puesta en marcha de la misma ?
> 
> ...



La placa la compre, directamente en TUGICOM.

especificamente me enviaron: 
Placa (tx190) con lcd de dos botones, amp50, fuente.

El manual de la placa es este.
http://www.tugicom.com/fm-exciter/TX190_Umanual.pdf
La placa excita 1.5W MAXIMO.

Todo me trabaja bien, pero quiero controlar la potencia de salida de rf, para establecerla en 25, 30, 50 o en 80 que es su máximo.
y por supuesto ver esta potencia de salida con el medidor de ROE.

LA CAJA ES HECHIZA, pero los componentes son de fabrica.


----------



## tiago (Jun 24, 2012)

Si el excitador no te dá la opción de regular potencia, no puedes regular potencia, y mucho menos verlo a traves del display como creo entender

Saludos.


----------



## frank81 (Jun 25, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Si el excitador no te dá la opción de regular potencia, no puedes regular potencia, y mucho menos verlo a traves del display como creo entender
> 
> Saludos.



Me explique mal.
El excitador es de 1.5W, de alli llega al Amplificador de 50w (ver porfavor imagen), este amplificar necesita solo 1.5w para amplificar hasta 80w que es su maximo.

en el excitador por supuesto, no tengo la opcion para regular potencia, por eso lo quiero hacer en el amplificador AMP50.

Gracias por responder


----------



## LinP (Jun 26, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Podrias colocarle una fuente regulada y variable en la linea de alimentacion del amplificador solamente.......porque desde el exciter le veo pocas probabilidades de que vaya a funcionar bien.


Creo que esa es la solución. 

Aquí en casa tengo un BW TX50 con un amplificador basado en el MRF173 y lo que hace el transmisor para bajar la potencia no es otra cosa que regular el voltaje de la fuente de 8 a 28v, con esto se puede controlar la potencia salida de 5 a 50w con un 1w de entrada. 

Hace un par de semanas armé un lineal de 150w con una paleta Broadcast Concepts y tres cuartos de lo mismo, regulando el voltaje de la fuente de 40v a 50v obtengo potencias de 60w a 145w.

Prueba montar una fuente conmutada y la regulas con el potenciómetro, también podrías retirarle la variable y controlar el voltaje a través de un LCD. 

Un saludo.


----------



## frank81 (Jun 27, 2012)

[/QUOTE]
Prueba montar una fuente conmutada y la regulas con el potenciómetro, también podrías retirarle la variable y controlar el voltaje a través de un LCD. 

Un saludo.[/QUOTE]


me serviria este: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200748936598&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## LinP (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola de nuevo.

Creo que será insuficiente, necesitas algo que entregue 6 o 7A sin mucho esfuerzo, yo optaría por una MeanWell 150-24 o algo similar. 

Un saludo.


----------



## tiago (Jun 27, 2012)

Frank81:

Si decides emplear una fuente autoconstruida o de esas que venden en kit, ten muy en cuenta la potencia que disipa el transistor final de la fuente y si vá a soportar bién las condiciones de trabajo.
Ya que si lo quemas, puedes también quemar la etapa amplificadora, y no es agradable 

Te lo digo por experiencia.

Saludos.


----------



## frank81 (Jun 28, 2012)

LinP dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Creo que será insuficiente, necesitas algo que entregue 6 o 7A sin mucho esfuerzo, yo optaría por una MeanWell 150-24 o algo similar.
> 
> Un saludo.



exactamente tengo esa:
LPP-150-24 Mean Well, sin embargo me entrega el amperaje total 6.3A, 24 voltios, lo cual no lo puedo regular. o modificar la fuente para hacerla regulable.

lo anterior era solo para poder ajustar la potencia del LPP-150-24 ya que el kit anterio tiene entrada dc y se puede regular de 1.5 - 32V la salida.

duda?
se podria modificar el mean well LPP-150-24 para que fuera ajustable la salida o no es conveniente.


----------



## raulin1966 (Oct 22, 2012)

frank81 dijo:


> La placa la compre, directamente en TUGICOM.
> 
> especificamente me enviaron:
> Placa (tx190) con lcd de dos botones, amp50, fuente.
> ...




En realidad Los equipos TUGICOM son DE BUENA CALIDAD PERO ATENCION
Si los van a tratar de traer a Chile es un tremendo problema.
Pasarán por la aduana, le cobrarán un 25% mas del valor, y estará  retenido por un mes, luego de un mesde retención recien sabrá si tiene  que pagar o no.

_Como no cumplo las Politicas del Foro me editaron el mensaje_
 
 A mi me ocurrio esto y estoy a punto de perder el proyecto de hacer una radio ya que los plazos se me vienen encima, yo compre estos productos por calidad precio y despacho rapido QUE  SEGUN TUGICOM DEMORAN 7 DIAS EN LLEGAR A  MI DOMICILIO en realidad llegan en 7  Dias y QUEDAN RETENIDOS EN EL AEROPUERTO EN LA ADUANA y despues de un mes podrian llegar a la ciudad mas cercana que tenga oficina de aduana.

Solucion tecnica:

Hacer una fuente variable estabilizada si tienes 25 watts puedes usar 4 transistores 
 2N3055 en paralelo y un LM317 para ajuste de voltage referencial y otro LM337 Negativo
ajustado a su minimo valor -1.2 volts y la patilla del pote de ajuste no la concetas a tierra sino que a los -1.2 volts entonces tendras una fuente ajustable desde 0 Volts el modulo de 25 de TUGICOM trabaja con 24 a 28 volts entonces regulas de 0 a 28 volts y asi ajustas la potencia
yo podria postearles una fuente  que anda super para estos modulos

atte 
Raulin Chile
Litueche
Region del libertador


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ago 20, 2013)

Solo quería agregar una cosa. Hay que tener cuidado con variar el voltaje de alimentación a discreción por que puede perder estabilidad el amplificador y entrar en auto oscilación. Recomendaría en ese caso poner la realimentacion negativa que sugiere en el diagrama con la resistencia de 200 Ohms y el capacitor d un nano hacia el gate. 

PD: si al bajar la tension se mantiene la potencia de salida o baja muy poco seguramente esta queriendo oscilar!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 20, 2013)

Hola a todos un meio mui sinples de variar la potencia dese amplificador es variar la tension de VGS del MosFet incluso 0 Volts y tensiones negativas con relaciõn a la tierra  asi es possible variar la potencia de salida de RF desde 0 Watts  hasta lo maximo (50Wattios o mas). para se tener un controle mui efectivo y preciso desa potencia de salida de RF  tenemos de enplear un circuito mas elaborado enbasado en amplificadores operacionais donde conparamos la tensiõn DC proporcional a la potencia directa proveniente de un acoplador direccional en la salida de RF con una referencia ajustable y la salida dese mismo conparador es aplicada a el VGS del MosFet amplificador de RF asi conpondo una malha cerriada de control.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Mar 17, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos un meio mui sinples de variar la potencia dese amplificador es variar la tension de VGS del MosFet incluso 0 Volts y tensiones negativas con relaciõn a la tierra  asi es possible variar la potencia de salida de RF desde 0 Watts  hasta lo maximo (50Wattios o mas). para se tener un controle mui efectivo y preciso desa potencia de salida de RF  tenemos de enplear un circuito mas elaborado enbasado en amplificadores operacionais donde conparamos la tensiõn DC proporcional a la potencia directa proveniente de un acoplador direccional en la salida de RF con una referencia ajustable y la salida dese mismo conparador es aplicada a el VGS del MosFet amplificador de RF asi conpondo una malha cerriada de control.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola de nuevo Daniel, me podrías explicar como controlar la potencia de 0 hasta 300 watts con un potenciometro?

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2014)

Bueno premeramente nesesito de lo diagrama esquemactico dese lineal de 300Wattios para puder ayudarte mejor .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

